

Dropbox's summer 2007 application to YC - khakimov
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27532820/app.html

======
navs
After reading about Drew's abilities I find myself depressed. Are all startup
founders so amazingly talented at an early age?

~~~
khakimov
It doesn't matter ;) <http://pix.am/CQR8/> Waiter at Pizza Hut -> Parking
garage attendant -> co-founder reddit.com

------
yuvadam
Previously [1] discussed [2].

[1] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=801503>

[2] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1939832>

------
masonhensley
Why is there a link to google docs at the bottom? Doesn't look like an ad.

Cool stuff, I wish more YC companies released their applications, they are
interesting.

~~~
khakimov
I got this link here <http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html>

